# San Sebastian del Oeste?



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Hola folks,

I stumbled across this town while browsing through YouTube videos of Mexico; I'd not heard of it, and a search here only turns up one single mention in an unrelated thread.

It looks small and very charming, in a lovely setting. Does anyone know the place, either as a resident or visitor? My main focus is still on Patzcuaro -- I like cool weather, but lots of you mention that it's not just cool, it's cold. I've noticed that as I get older, warmth becomes more appealing.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I've only driven by because I didn't see the turn off. The entrance road can be bad at some times of the year and they were doing major work on highway 70 in that area.

San Sebastian is only 4,856 ft while Patzcuaro is over 7000. I've scraped ice off the windshield early in the morning in Patzcuaro but by mid day it short sleeves. The heavy summer rains bothered me more than the winter cold


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been there a couple times bringing guests to see a historic silver mining town, it is 9 KM off highway 70 and about 45 min. driving time from Puerto Vallarta...all homes painted white with a maroon stripe from sidewalk up wall about 3 feet of homes and Mexican Tile roofs make it very picturesque, beautiful church with museum next to it, a couple of good restaurants and hotels with 1 large restored hacienda to stay at and silver mine to tour...


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I've been there a couple times bringing guests to see a historic silver mining town, it is 9 KM off highway 70 and about 45 min. driving time from Puerto Vallarta...all homes painted white with a maroon stripe from sidewalk up wall about 3 feet of homes and Mexican Tile roofs make it very picturesque, beautiful church with museum next to it, a couple of good restaurants and hotels with 1 large restored hacienda to stay at and silver mine to tour...


Gracias, chico...any resident gringos that you know of?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Gracias, chico...any resident gringos that you know of?


No, most gringos travel a few more mile east and a little higher elevation to the town of Mascota, the weather is cooler than Puerto Vallarta in the summer when heat and humidity is at its highest......


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been through there a couple of times. I would suggest if you go there to also go to Talpa de Allende. The church is magnificent and the town is very nice. The road up there is not the best by far. Rocks seem to be always blocking a lane here and there and the potholes can be bad in spots. The trip is hard on your brakes, they will get hot but it is worth it. All the towns or Ranchos as they are called are worth going to including eating in Jacal becuase my wife's family owns the restaurants that are there (both) and I would be in hot water if I didn't say something. The weather is very nice but at night it does get pretty chilly. Overall, I like the area and the people who live there.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Gracias, chico...any resident gringos that you know of?


I am familiar with both places...Yes, there is a growing handful of ex-pats living in San Sabastian. A few that I know winter on the coast in San Pancho or PV and then spend the hot summers up in the cooler San Sabastian. the few ex-pats there seem to keep to themselves allot. If you are looking for more culture and a larger community than Patzcuaro is your place. I concur with the previous poster, as soon as the sun comes out it is sleeveless attire. Just bring down!


----------

